# hésitation entre iPad mini 4 et Air 2 ?



## squall59 (27 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes , 

Venant de vendre mon iPad mini 2 , j'hésite à présent entre l'achat de la version 4 ou de l'Ipad 
Air 2 

ma principal hésitation vient du fait que le mini 4 vient juste de sortir et à 2go de ram 
alors que l ipad air 2 n as qu 1go je crois , et pourrait prochainement être renouvelé 

de plus , étant aussi passé d'un modèle d'iphone 6 à un 6 plus , alors que je trouvé l'écran trop grand me donne à hésiter , car il en est de même lorsque j'ai fait l'achat de mon iPad mini 2 

Donc l utilisation d' un plus grand écran pour un iPad me titille l'esprit 

Sinon concernant l'utilisation de mon iPad , cela était principalement comme liseuse , navigation , video et quelques application peu gourmande en ressource 

merci d'avance pour vos avis et conseils


----------



## rgi (27 Novembre 2015)

ipad mini seras meilleur en tenu dans le temps avec les 2 gigas , puis si t'es habituer au mini . Perso ipad mini est top.


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2015)

@squall59, l'air 2 a deux go de ram.
Je suis un utilisateur des ipads de 9,7". Les mini me sont trop petits et mes prochains seront des pro.


----------



## canna03 (27 Novembre 2015)

J'ai les 2 ,comme liseuse ,l'ipad mini est parfait ,le air je le réserve à la video ,mais l'écran du mini 4 est bien meilleur je trouve .Pour la navigation ,je pense que le mini sera meilleur .le air ,je ne m'en sers que chez moi ,alors que le mini me suis partout .


----------



## squall59 (27 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos avis  
et de plus je sais maintenant que l' air 2 a 2go de ram 

avec noël qui arrive les stocks sont assez bas donc pour les modèles que je voudrais j'ai encore le temps de la réflection 

maintenant c'est vrai que l' utilisation liseuse doit être plus ergonomique avec le mini , mais pour la video l' air 2 donne plus envie


----------



## canna03 (27 Novembre 2015)

Voilà tout dépend de l'utilisation préférentielle  ,maintenant ,l'air 2 est plus grand mais quand même très léger et très agréable .


----------



## squall59 (27 Novembre 2015)

je commence à pencher pour l Ipad air 2 maintenant , il faudrait que j aille dans un apple store pour une prise en main


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

@squall59, il n'a rien de mieux sauf peut-être ceci mais je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## diegue (30 Novembre 2015)

J'ai un iPad mini cellular et un iPad Air cellular. A l'usage l'iPad Air est trop encombrant pour pouvoir être utilisé dans les transports, dans un lieu public, en cours de réunions, etc
L'iPad mini 4 du fait de ses 2 Go, a la possibilité d'avoir en même temps 2 applis qui fonctionnent, et une vignette video positionable . Pour moi c'est l'iPad mini 4 en utilisation quotidienne, pour les déplacements, le bureau, etc et ... l'iPad Pro pour la maison !


----------



## olivier9275 (1 Décembre 2015)

Dur de te répondre, ça tout dépend de ton utilisation. J'ai utilisé pendant 2 ans un iPad Mini Retina, que j'ai adoré. La taille parfaite pour moi pour presque tout faire tout en rentrant dans une poche de manteau. Idéal pour le transporter partout, lire des livres dans les transports, jouer, surfer, etc. Pour moi, c'est la taille idéale pour presque tout.

Mais j'ai changé très récemment pour l'iPad Air 2. Pour une raison très simple: je me sers énormément de mon Ipad pour lire des documents professionnels (mémos, etc.), et à l'usage l'iPad Mini est un peu trop petit (i.e. pour lire des documents Word, ça va, mais pour lire des présentations A4 en écriture un peu petite, ça devient compliqué). Du coup, j'ai préféré un plus grand écran, sans pour autant passer à l'iPad Pro, beaucoup trop grand.

Bref, tout dépend de ton usage, mais je trouve que l'iPad Mini est idéal pour lire (au lit, dans le canapé, dans les transports, etc.), surfer ou jouer. Si je n'avais pas ce problème lié à mon utilisation professionnelle, j'aurais pris un Mini 4...


----------



## diegue (2 Décembre 2015)

@olivier9275 : dans le fond pour toi ce serait alors le format de l'iPad Pro le plus adéquat! En le voyant je me dis qu'il doit être excellent pour lire des revues (dont artistiques) et .. des comics à condition que les applis concernées soient optimisées pour son format !


----------



## olivier9275 (2 Décembre 2015)

diegue a dit:


> @olivier9275 : dans le fond pour toi ce serait alors le format de l'iPad Pro le plus adéquat! En le voyant je me dis qu'il doit être excellent pour lire des revues (dont artistiques) et .. des comics à condition que les applis concernées soient optimisées pour son format !




Non, l'iPad Pro est vraiment trop gros. Il serait parfait pour moi pour mon utilisation professionnelle (lecture et annotation de documents), mais je fais bien plus avec mon iPad, et je préfère un format plus petit pour le reste (lecture de livres, mail, surf, jeux... pour lesquels je trouve l'iPad Mini globalement meilleur: hyper transportable, facile à utiliser dans n'importe quelle position, etc.).

L'iPad Air est un bon compromis entre le Mini et le Pro, même si on perd un peu la transportabilité du Mini. Le Pro ne me serait utile que pour le travail. Mais comme il ne remplacerait pas mon MacBook Pro (suite Office notamment, beaucoup trop limitée sur iPad), je serais contraint de transporter un MacBook Pro et un iPad Pro, ce qui commencerait à faire un peu lourd...

La combinaison MBP / Mini était pour moi idéale, mais j'ai du repasser au Air pour plus de lisibilité (et un poids à peine supérieur je dois l'avouer, même si je ne peux plus glisser l'iPad dans une poche de manteau par exemple).

Bref, le Pro, je le prendrais peut-être un jour, dans une V2 qui disposera de quelques éléments permettant de remplacer un peu mon MBP (suite Office plus complète, système de fichiers et USB - je jongle entre un PC au bureau et un MBP pour travailler en dehors du bureau, et je ne peux pas utiliser de système de Cloud pour des raisons de sécurité / DSI).


----------

